# Transparancy issues



## ceejaypablo (Nov 4, 2014)

hi 
I am new to the forum and would like some help with transparency this might be a dumb question btw...

so I make the cmyk transparency's in photoshop so the 4 colour prints are ready ... so do I save each colour and send them to print ? 

or do I need a rip software ... 


sorry this is very vague but I am unsure how to word it as I am very new to this 


thank you 

ceejay


----------



## HQCPSpecialTs (Sep 27, 2013)

For screen printing, a rip program will help save you from pulling your hair out. You will need to create halftones. A rip program will help you dial that in.


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

ceejaypablo said:


> hi
> I am new to the forum and would like some help with transparency this might be a dumb question btw...
> 
> so I make the cmyk transparency's in photoshop so the 4 colour prints are ready ... so do I save each colour and send them to print ?
> ...



without a RIP, you can create the halftone dot pattern in photoshop.
you will need to duplicate each channel into a new document (separate files for each colour) and then convert each of those new documents into halftones patterns.
to create the halftone patterns…
image>mode>bitmap
input resolution= X (what is your image resolution?)
output resolution = 600ppi

use Method: Halftone screen
Frequency: X (what mesh count will you be using?)
angle: 21degrees (several angles can work)
shape: Round (or elliptical)


----------



## ceejaypablo (Nov 4, 2014)

red514 said:


> without a RIP, you can create the halftone dot pattern in photoshop.
> you will need to duplicate each channel into a new document (separate files for each colour) and then convert each of those new documents into halftones patterns.
> to create the halftone patterns…
> image>mode>bitmap
> ...




I have got that far I have created all the separate halftones I watch a tutorial and followed that ... but he told me to copy and paste them all together but im guessing this is to see what the end result would look like ... my problem is which is way im assuming its a dumb question can I print directly from photoshop and do I print them all separately

sorry so bad and I was told to use 300?? 
its a image of a model so detailed 

thank you again


----------



## theLeffla (Oct 30, 2014)

red514 said:


> without a RIP, you can create the halftone dot pattern in photoshop.
> you will need to duplicate each channel into a new document (separate files for each colour) and then convert each of those new documents into halftones patterns.
> to create the halftone patterns…
> image>mode>bitmap
> ...


The only thing I have to add to this post, because it is exactly what I was typing up, is that you will want to change the angle for each color, that way in the screen they are not laying over each other in every fashion. Its identical to how your TV gets an image the assortment of RGB pixels together, if you look at a tshirt really close that has a four color process you can see the different colors laying over each other and next to each other to achieve the image.


----------



## ceejaypablo (Nov 4, 2014)

theLeffla said:


> The only thing I have to add to this post, because it is exactly what I was typing up, is that you will want to change the angle for each color, that way in the screen they are not laying over each other in every fashion. Its identical to how your TV gets an image the assortment of RGB pixels together, if you look at a tshirt really close that has a four color process you can see the different colors laying over each other and next to each other to achieve the image.



are the angles different each time or the same for the same colour ?

B=45 y=0 m=75 c=15 is what I have been told is this correct ?


----------



## theLeffla (Oct 30, 2014)

ceejaypablo said:


> are the angles different each time or the same for the same colour ?
> 
> B=45 y=0 m=75 c=15 is what I have been told is this correct ?


It's really based off your own experience, but I have read an article that uses these angles
cyan = 75°
magenta = 15°
yellow = 105°
black = 45°


and some of their work is really amazing.


----------



## theLeffla (Oct 30, 2014)

ceejaypablo said:


> I have got that far I have created all the separate halftones I watch a tutorial and followed that ... but he told me to copy and paste them all together but im guessing this is to see what the end result would look like ... my problem is which is way im assuming its a dumb question can I print directly from photoshop and do I print them all separately
> 
> sorry so bad and I was told to use 300??
> its a image of a model so detailed
> ...


Photographs are hard, but you will need to print those from PS and if you lay your films together it should show you roughly how it will look (minus color) I have printed from PS to my Screenwriter, and after messing with the settings I got the Blacks where I wanted them, and the final product turned out pretty good for a first time, sorry I didnt take any pictures to share.


----------



## ceejaypablo (Nov 4, 2014)

theLeffla said:


> It's really based off your own experience, but I have read an article that uses these angles
> cyan = 75°
> magenta = 15°
> yellow = 105°
> ...


 thank you I have just thrown myself in the deep end with it but I suppose its gonna be a case of trail and error ...

but thanks for the angles


----------



## ceejaypablo (Nov 4, 2014)

theLeffla said:


> Photographs are hard, but you will need to print those from PS and if you lay your films together it should show you roughly how it will look (minus color) I have printed from PS to my Screenwriter, and after messing with the settings I got the Blacks where I wanted them, and the final product turned out pretty good for a first time, sorry I didnt take any pictures to share.


 
no problem thanks for the reply what mesh count would you recommend I use for photo's and is it the same for grey scale photo's ?


----------



## theLeffla (Oct 30, 2014)

ceejaypablo said:


> no problem thanks for the reply what mesh count would you recommend I use for photo's and is it the same for grey scale photo's ?


if you convert your image into grayscale, and send it to print directly, depending on your system and printer settings you will get halftones, and halftones for us can be challenging. you need to figure out what radius size and mesh count. for use we use a 110 screen, and right now we are printing a very simple gradient in gray ink. The mesh count depends on how thick your ink is too. sorry I might be rambling.


----------



## ceejaypablo (Nov 4, 2014)

theLeffla said:


> if you convert your image into grayscale, and send it to print directly, depending on your system and printer settings you will get halftones, and halftones for us can be challenging. you need to figure out what radius size and mesh count. for use we use a 110 screen, and right now we are printing a very simple gradient in gray ink. The mesh count depends on how thick your ink is too. sorry I might be rambling.


im trying to upload the grey scale photo for you to see but I don't have the manage button on my scrren ?would I not need to still create the halftones ??


----------



## theLeffla (Oct 30, 2014)

ceejaypablo said:


> im trying to upload the grey scale photo for you to see but I don't have the manage button on my scrren ?would I not need to still create the halftones ??


You would still go through changing it to halftones, sometimes my printer will output halftones based on its default settings, but sometimes I need a lower resolution, or more custom settings.


----------

